# Central Fl. Gathering?



## OFD2Truck (Dec 23, 2005)

Any members in the Central Florida area want to get together for a get together?  Dates can be arranged so if you are interested, PM me...Dave


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 23, 2005)

See if you can get hold of Saddaddy or I can as well since he is my brother.. He lives in O-town and knows of a few other members down that way. 

Sounds like a good idea, I use to live down there till I moved up in the panhandle. Who knows I may have to make a visit down there if it works in my schedule. as long as it isn't mid January cause the rut will be going on up here.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 23, 2005)

*sounds like a plan*

there are a few of us around   maybe we could hook something up?

let me know and shoot me a pm if you have any ideas


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 23, 2005)

I is here!!! Sounds like a plan Let us see where and when we can get this thing together!!! I am in Oviedo!! Sounds like a Bahama Breeze night to me!!!!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Dec 23, 2005)

If Branch,Festus, 3&8, and myself carpool we need to spend the night with one of you.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am sure we could find a camper somewhere for ya'll lol Somehwere on OBT lol


----------



## Lthomas (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds good. When? Where? What time?


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 23, 2005)

I vote Bahama Breeze or Smoky Bones!!!!


----------



## Lthomas (Dec 23, 2005)

Yall Ga fellers are welcome anytime. Mabey we shoud do a party boat fishing trip.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 23, 2005)

Or we could all meet at Bass Pro/Outdoor World and after we spend all our money we can eat at Dixie Crossroads right next door!!


----------



## billy336 (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm in! Let me know when and where.


----------



## hav2hunt (Dec 23, 2005)

Sounds good, let me know when & where.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 23, 2005)

I PM'd you.    Madsnooker and I would love to join y'all!

We're in the Winter Haven/Lakeland area.   don't mind a drive though.

Bandy


----------



## spaceman (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm in. NGMM I got a camper in the yard.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 23, 2005)

*now who's in charge of this*

and I vote "Not me"   

I lucky to make it to work on time  


we can pick a central location, 

Lakeland and Tampa about 2hrs from Orlando so maybe somewhere near Bass Pro Shop which is really close to I-4 and the Turnpike?

or pick a nice park so we could camp out for the weekend and have a huge cookout and share some stories  


let me know I am game, and will travel where ever


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 23, 2005)

Man, didnt know there was so many!  Lots of great ideas!  You Ga. boys are more than welcome and OBT does have alot of "manufactured housing".  Here in Parramore we have lots of friendly folks who would even park your car for ya!  I'm gettin married on 1-14-06 so maybe when I get back from my honeymoon!  Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 23, 2005)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> Man, didnt know there was so many!  Lots of great ideas!  You Ga. boys are more than welcome and OBT does have alot of "manufactured housing".  Here in Parramore we have lots of friendly folks who would even park your car for ya!



they will even watch your wallet too!  



there is alot of response, so we may actully be able to pull off a good turn out  
I might have a plan but may take some working out, but let me check on it and I will let you guys know and see how many would be interested

Congrats   on your marriage  


yeah later in January might work out great


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 23, 2005)

Im with ya sad!  Lets just make it through Christmas and then let me get married, yall quit pesterin me   I do like that fishin idea but campin sounds pretty good too.  I hope everyone has a safe and happy holliday!  Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah!

you go get yourself hitched ya hear  


and we will get things rolling


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 23, 2005)

anyone of the 638 Hooter's establishments in the greater Orlando area ought to work. Maybe even over in Moss Park except that we would have to sneak the alcohol and beat off the 9000 sandhill cranes. At least we can chase the deer on the back side of the park.  

Let me know and i'll try to make the trek down that way. sounds like it ought to be fun.

OFD2, good luck and best wishes on your marriage.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah Moss Park is awesome  

last time me and the family camped down there we had deer all over the place, one morning we had 9 deer feeding right next to our tent and the kids thought that was cool

just have to watch out for all them raccoons, we had two of them start a fight under our picnic table while we were trying to eat dinner, dang near tore my pant leg off  

My wife caught a 5lb catfish and me and the girls ended up catching a mess load of snapping turtles  

alot of fun


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 23, 2005)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 23, 2005)

I like the Moss Prk camping deal. After the season I could bring my pop up back from hunt camp and party!!!! Get drunk and chase deer at night lol a Florida pastime lol and then smoke cigars aound the fire while eating little debbie cakes!!! Now who would miss that!!!!  I am so in let me know.


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 23, 2005)

I could be in for a good camp out.   Long as we do it while it is still cool out. What am I talking about the air on my camper still works    but who wants to wait til summer time.... not me. Lets do this thang


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 24, 2005)

Moss Park might just work.  I know they had to make some upgrades due to the storms last year.  I will check on some prices for a couple night and find out if its primitive, facilities etc...Another member here lives right down the road...ofdtruckie....I smell some backstraps.  How bout sometime in Feb?  Any suggestions?  It would be great to see you all.


----------



## Just 1 More (Dec 24, 2005)

CAn any west Florida boys attend??? I'm sure Tampa Spicer and I can make a go of it


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 24, 2005)

I say wait until the 1st week of march!!!! When the NW Fl Season is over lol Moss park is awesome for this and BBQ and campfires and oh boy It will surely be awesome


----------



## devolve (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm in Orlando. I would be interested in meeting a few of you guys as well. Sounds like a good time.

--cjc--


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 25, 2005)

I am in Jacksonville. I'd be interested.


----------



## john24fl (Dec 25, 2005)

*get together*

titusville here, let me know where and when.


----------



## JShane (Dec 26, 2005)

Ocala Here. Let me know when and where


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 26, 2005)

how long will it take to get there from Irwin county, I can stop by FLOYDS BBQ on the way down.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

It will take you about 4 hours rabbit runner lol And yes OH PLEASE YES BRING A GALLON OF FLOYDS SAUCE!!!!! lol That shoul dkeep everyone warm that night lol I am sure saddaddy and swamprat will 2nd that sauce order and may have ya make it 2 gallons


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm fixin to call and get prices and all the info regarding hookups etc.  If I'm not mistaken, if you care to partake in adult beverages I beleive they frown upon that.  Thats not to say you couldnt be stealth about it but I thought I would throw that out there.  I will ask about the whole month of Feb and then throw out some dates.....Dont forget the family and venison....I will post when I get some info...Dave


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

they have power & water, showers etc...in the back where they added some newer campsites, I believe it's about $13 a night for County res and $15 a night for non-res  

every site has fire pits, grills but you have to supply your own wood to burn or they can provide you with some if you ask.

great place with miles of trails and even a guided nature walk


let me know what dates to clear it with the boss


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah buddy!!!! Moss park is gonna be a party hoppin that night lol Floyds sauce all over the palce make sure the campsites are close to the facilities!!!!! Saddaddy knows what I mean lol


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

Be a “rip roaring” good time


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

another good place would be Salt Springs camp ground in Ocala  

this might be a lot closer to more folks coming from Tampa, and Jax areas and it's only about 1-1/2 from O-town


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 27, 2005)

Dang son!  Sounds like you got it.  Hey, I'm for whatever yall want.  I'll drive to Ocala, thats not a problem.  What is Floyds? BBQ I am thinkin?  I got to eat!


----------



## Donkeytoe (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm jumping in late but if you guys do it at Salt Springs put me on the list.  I got a place not far from there in Ocala Forest.  Would love to get together and tell some lies.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

hey now I'm not in charge of this   


we will let OFD2Truck work out the details, I just offer up some ideas


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 27, 2005)

I dont like the tone of your text young man....I'm fixin to call the mods


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

Let me tell ya about Floyds BBQ Sauce lol There is a little place sits back in the woods of fitzgerald GA. Has some of the best BBQ you will ever have if the infections dont get ya!! They have a sauce that will work on ya better than anything around!! Made by Blondie!!! Put saddaddy on the sidelines for 5-6 days once. Awesome going in not so good on the final voyage if you knwo what i mean lol


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 27, 2005)

are you saying sweet goin in yet spicey when it leaves


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

Exactly!!! May want to have a stack of crackers to go with it  Sad thing is you just cant pour a little bit on the samich. Ya have to pour a bit onto every bite!!! It is that good!!!! big toebig toebig toebig toe we better have Rabbitrunner bring 4 gallons!!!!!

You may need to bring a few extra fire extinguishers


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> I dont like the tone of your text young man....I'm fixin to call the mods




oh no   I done it again


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2005)

Just need to make sure ol Floyd whips up a fresh batch of sauce. The old stuff will get your innards all bounded up


----------



## labman (Dec 27, 2005)

Where is this place you are talking abouy? Can a N, FL feller join in on the fun? Is there a motel nearby?


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sure is motels everywhere thats been discussed staying. Come on down from N FL.


----------



## labman (Dec 27, 2005)

Where are you having the get together at? what city?


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

They have kicked around camping at Moss Park in Sout Orlando or Ocala National Forest but who knwos where it will finally end up being. We are even having BBQ sauce imported!!!!!!


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2005)

*it is just not sauce,*

it is also good for rusted nuts, emergency transmission fluid, a linament for aching muscles, cattle dewormer, medication for 62 types of viral diseases, etc. etc.

Oh, it is also good on slow cooked pork and beef  

Heck, I might have to rent a bus and shuttle all of the North Florida brethren down for this shindig.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

Swamprat said:
			
		

> Heck, I might have to rent a bus and shuttle all of the North Florida brethren down for this shindig.



that would be one ride I wouldn't want to be on  
especially on the way home  

the bus would be flying down the median of I-75 going 90mph and every window would be down with heads sticking out trying to get some air


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

MAN OH MAN
Now that is one ride on the way home. Don and clear gas masks as entering the bus at your own risk. Now sign this here release form!!  Floyds sauce is the gift that keeps on giving for at least a week  lol Get ya a tellow school bus swamprat and truck em down!!!


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2005)

i'll get the bus with drop down oxygen masks.

if i get the yellow model it will be green by the time it makes it back. wonder if they will let me rip out the back seats so we can install a smoker and a keg


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

*Party bus*

heck I might have to drive up to catch a ride with ya  

You guys wouldn’t make it to the shin-dig we’ll find you guys at the Gainesville rest stop parting with a bunch of them lady gators


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

LAdy gators are comin? lol **** Bring a bus from the college too stop by with signs on the bus, reading FREE BBQ AND BEER FOR THE WEEKEND AND FREE CAMPSTIES AT A SPRING IN ORLANDO!! You will have to turn people away!!! lol


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 27, 2005)

by george I think you got a great idea  

hummm where can we find a bus


----------



## labman (Dec 27, 2005)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> that would be one ride I wouldn't want to be on
> especially on the way home
> 
> the bus would be flying down the median of I-75 going 90mph and every window would be down with heads sticking out trying to get some air


Your killin me!


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2005)

*I see ol Labman.......*

Hasn't had the sauce yet. 

Wherever we decide it sounds like a blast. Let me know what weekend so I can drag myself out of my deerstand and make the trip. 

Maybe me and a few other North Floridians can ride together if our schedules allow. Whoever has the biggest vehicle drives and we all pitch in for gas. I would be the perfect guide and guarantee that we will not get lost.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 27, 2005)

Swamprat said:
			
		

> it is also good for rusted nuts, emergency transmission fluid, a linament for aching muscles, cattle dewormer, medication for 62 types of viral diseases, etc. etc.
> 
> Oh, it is also good on slow cooked pork and beef
> 
> Heck, I might have to rent a bus and shuttle all of the North Florida brethren down for this shindig.


That would defenetly count as a short bus!!!


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 27, 2005)

OK...since saddaddy bestowed this on me   I'll be the first to throw out at date.....Hows bout Feb 10th,11th and 12th?  Thats Fri thru Sunday.  As far as where, I say we see what is central for everyone.....is Moss Park good for everyone?  Lets see what kind of response this date and location get....if not......lets try again! cant wait to try this Floyds


----------



## bullgator (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats going to be the largest collection of GON window decals south of Perry, Ga.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2005)

Sounds good to me but the only problem that I can see is it being the closest weekend to Valentines. And with you being newly married and all you sure do not want to start out on the wrong foot.

I guess we can throw it all out for everybody else and see what transpires.


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2005)

bullgator said:
			
		

> Thats going to be the largest collection of GON window decals south of Perry, Ga.



Or at least intelligent people


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 27, 2005)

*hey OFD*

me, Saddaddy, and Scshep2002 were also thinking about rounding up some door prizes as well.

We are gonna look into getting a few hats if it works out but any other donations or suggestions from other attendees is welcome

Who knows I might raffle off a hunt up here in the panhandle during next years January rut.


----------



## spaceman (Dec 27, 2005)

*Central Florida gathering*

Hows bout Feb 10th,11th and 12th? Thats Fri thru Sunday. As far as where, I say we see what is central for everyone.....is Moss Park good for everyone?

Good for me!!!


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 27, 2005)

OK 10th 11th and 12th is good here!! As long as rabbitrunner can bring the floyds sauce that weekend we are good to go!!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 27, 2005)

I will have to check on Feb 10,11&12, I have a county commission meeting in Atlanta  sometime in Feburary.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 27, 2005)

ok my meeting in Atlanta will be Feburary 5,6,& 7th.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

Look slike it is shaping up!!!! Let the floyds sauce flow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 28, 2005)

How about looty is he going to be there, how much 
of Floyds sauce will he need. are will he bring his own


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

He probably has looted a years supply but wont share I am sure of that the greedy looter he is


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Dec 28, 2005)

keep planning, i will check back in on saturday afternoon,
we are about to go over to long county for a few days of hunting with the dogs before the boys have to go back to school.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

*those dates may work*

anywhere will be fine with me  

I may have to track down Looty  last I heard he was running around O.B.T. waiting for the citrus bowl to get kicked off


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 28, 2005)

looty


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 28, 2005)

put me in on this one....     


 
anyone going up this weekend?? 3 weeks left, im going all of them!


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 28, 2005)

Not sure if this weekend will work or not for me now.

I was suppose to go on a quail hunt Jan 14th but it got pushed back to Feb 11th. The main reason is the rut will be in full swing during the middle of January.

I only found out about the date change this morning. Who knows I might skip the quail hunt anyway unless there is some hot babes hunting with us.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

stop by Tally and Gainesville and pick up college girls in that bus you are renting  Free beer and food for a free camping weekend and the bus will fill real quick and I am sure there wont be many complaints at the gathering lol ****


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

Any news?


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 29, 2005)

Just got my fingers on the Moss Park rules and regs....I'll give a brief synopsis (Saddady, thats what we call "the highlights  )
$13.00 for county residents
$18.00 per night for non-county
$1.00 per person (6 and up) is NOT included in the per night camping check (1x fee only)

Reservations can be made 45 days in advance and must be made in person (  )
***Must reserve a site for a minimum of 2 nights
***The FULL camping fee must be made at time of reservation. Fees must be paid with either cash or check; NO CREDIT CARDS
MULTI-FAMILY SITES:
** Sites #1,#2,#3 and #4 are designated as MULTI FAMILY CAMPSITES.  Maximum of 12 people per site.

RULES (yall will love this one)
NO ALCOHOL,PETS, NO WEAPONS OR FIREARMS are allowed in the park
** Quite hours are from 10p-6am


Thats what I have gotten from Moss Park.  If you would like, I could fax you the entire sheet which I have received.  Just give me the fax # today and I will get it out.  Just send me a PM........I'm sure there are other places out there that people might be interested in....aint talking about gettin hammered but I dont see any harm in havin a beer while cookin out.  Let the majority speak


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

NO GUNS, NO ALCOHOL, lol How we gonna poach deer after we all drink too much tequila? Need camp meat for the grill!!!!  All th eparks are going to be that way most likely espceially the state parks and county parks. But I have heaard of this and I havent done it before is most people bring liquor in different containeers!! lol I do not condone this practice and have never done it myself, just something I hear takes place!!!


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 29, 2005)

actually a few years ago when the wildfires were crazy here in Fl, a few of us helped out and when we got back we went to the park to cool off and tip back a few beers.  Nothing crazy mind you...litterally between the 6 of us and our spouses we had maybe a 12 pack for everyone.  This "ranger" pulls up and starts reading us the riot act grabbin cans out of our hands and bein real obnoxious throwing his authority around.  He slapps the beer out of my wife at the times hand.  Now I'm a pretty mellow guy and if I have to I can hold my own.  Well I stand up (I'm about 6'2" and go #225) and tell him I dont appreciate him doing that.  Next thing you know, we have about 5 cops show up with the park ranger stating I threatened him and all kinds of **.  Needless to say we explained what happened and they basically told us to keep it low.  The guy demanded we pour out our remaining 2 beers and wanted to search us to drugs.  Ended up leaving and as soon as we got into the vehicles the ranger ended up demanding the cops arrest us for DUI.  I'm not sure if Moss park would be the place to go....just my experience there once....That boys lucky I have a long fuse


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> ....I'll give a brief synopsis (Saddady, thats what we call "the highlights  )




dang I always thought that was a sea creature "synopsis"

or that thing that's half man half horse with one eye


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM lol Would be funny if we were there and he showed up again lol I am kind of thinking the same thing as you now that you bring it up. I think Wekiwa would have kind of the same rules. Ocala probably the same thing but big toebig toebig toebig toe if people knew what really went on in Ocala a group of hunters having a few beers during a camping trip is not at the top of their lists!! lol


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

Actually Saddaddy the sea creature is an Altoid!! lol I think


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

*OFD2Truck - Party animal*

whatever you guys figure out?

I still think somewhere towards Ocala or Wekiva would be alot closer for most folks, dang Moss Park way off the beat'n path for some, me I could get there in 20mins  

let me know


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 29, 2005)

oooo, oooooo!  What yall think of Jetty park?  Fishin, campin and the beach!  Grills restaurant has some great food and dont forget the gamblin boats are right there as well.....Dang I'm good!


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

NOw that aint a bad idea. Some fr4esh redfish or flounder on the grill!!!! Or maybe a few Gator trout with hollandaise sauce and asparagus lol OOPS I  didnt have lunch sorry lol  Sounds like agreta idea and they have power hook ups for my pop up!!!


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 29, 2005)

Saddady already "poo-pooed" the idea   Alright boys....sling some ideas....How is ocala as far as havin a good fire and a "golden soda" or two?


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

OK back to the drawin board lol I am sure no one would say anything if a few adult beverages were to be passed around at Ocala!!! big toebig toebig toebig toe they probaby got kegs tapped into some of the trees out there. They got power for my pop up in Ocala lol


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

golden soda   

Jetty Park is fine just be a bit chilly Brrrrrrr


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

OK so back to jetty park LOL I like the change from hunting to fishing lol see how many of you great hunters can bait your own hook lol


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 29, 2005)

shoot, in ocala we could all meet by the ol 3-4 time burnt up Frontier BAR....   

right off 19 by Lake delancy...


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

horsecreek said:
			
		

> shoot, in ocala we could all meet by the ol 3-4 time burnt up Frontier BAR....
> 
> right off 19 by Lake delancy...




rough joint that was back in the day


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

remember the Old Salt Springs BBQ   

Man that was some good vittles  

Lake delancy would be a good place to camp "Free"   and Plenty of room to roam and have golden soda's and have a huge bon-fire


----------



## Donkeytoe (Dec 29, 2005)

Ocala sounds good to me - maybe we can catch a few deer being run by dogs - shoot them and get into a altercation with the dog hunters trying to claim our deer.  That has the makings of an interesting adventure....

One vote for ocala - there are some really good campsites I know of out in the woods on Lake Seller that are awesome, remote and large but it's ruffing it.  Right on the lake


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 29, 2005)

OK Vote 2 for ocala!!!! I can bring the generator for my pop up lol


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 29, 2005)

*Ocala sounds good....*

big bonfires, lots of room to roam and explore, places to fish, golden sodas, etc....even swimming in juniper run, the water will actually be warmer than the air for a change

i use to know a majority of that place like the back of my hand. spent many a year out there hunting with gun and bow, camping, fishing, 4-wheeling.


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

*I am game for Ocala*

but promise nobody gets lost in the scrub  

our little outting may turn out to be a week long search and rescue  

plenty of places to rough it, Lk Delancy, Hopkins Prairie, and some others  

like Lake Eaton, Salt Springs, Fore Lake, Mill Dam  

all are real good spots, of course depends if you want to pay to camp or rough it


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 29, 2005)

Sounds good....just have to convince the mrs. to you know what in the woods......wait a minute....she's so pure she doesnt even do that  (sorry honey!!!)


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 29, 2005)

ah some of those places have a little ladies room  

no problem....

we will figure out the best spot to bring the family and make it a fun event for everyone


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 29, 2005)

"little?"  My mrs goes #500 on the hoof!


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 29, 2005)

Ocala wouldn't be too bad, but I'd think Orlando would be more 'central' for a 'Central Florida Gathering'.    Ocala seems like northern central at a minimum.   

Originally, I was thinking that this was going to just be a one day, meet-at-some-restaurant sorta thing.     I don't mind camping though either, long as there are activities for the kids closeby.

Bandy


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 30, 2005)

I think Ocala will be the thing to do And get a palce with bathrooms for the ladies and kiddies


----------



## Swamprat (Dec 30, 2005)

Ocala has a lot of options. We still need to consider what is best for everybody. 

Doesn't matter to me, I will have a 4-5 hour drive anyway.


Hey Schep, I thought you was heading up this way today. You better get a move on if you are going to make the pm hunt. I'll be out there around 2:30 or so and heading to the clearcut.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 30, 2005)

we could do just an afternoon gettogether but I was just thinkin for the boys that have to do a couple hour drive.  One day is fine with me....have to have a plan B


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 30, 2005)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> we could do just an afternoon gettogether but I was just thinkin for the boys that have to do a couple hour drive.  One day is fine with me....have to have a plan B



I think after we figure out where? what? and when? we will be on "Plan X"   


Fort Wilderness at Disney would be awesome but I don't think everyone wants to pay a gazillion $$ to camp with Mickey  

where a golden soda will cost ya $12.00


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 30, 2005)

Golden soda at disney? Now thats a scary thought!  You couldnt get me near that place.......crowds, screaming kids, no english dang near everyone is light in their loafers, crowds....you can have em!  I want SPACE!!!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 30, 2005)

*I agree*

but I was thinking about the kids  


okay scratch Disney  

back to plan B


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 30, 2005)

aw man!  Didnt mean to be a scrooge, Great now I have Saddaddys kids mad at me


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 30, 2005)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> Great now I have Saddaddys kids mad at me



Don't worry they stay mad no matter what you do


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 30, 2005)

*I can tell my 3 daughters when we see ya*

Look there’s that mean old man that didn’t want to go to Disney


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Dec 30, 2005)

There is no way that all of us will be completely happy with any one place, so I think OFD should pick the best place and lets just do it!    We could still do a one day thing at a camp, even though some of the guys wouldn't camp.   Just say that Saturday afternoon would be the main 'shin dig'....

We're in no hurry...   

Bandy


----------



## SADDADDY (Dec 30, 2005)

BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> There is no way that all of us will be completely happy with any one place, so I think OFD should pick the best place and lets just do it!    We could still do a one day thing at a camp, even though some of the guys wouldn't camp.   Just say that Saturday afternoon would be the main 'shin dig'....
> 
> We're in no hurry...
> 
> Bandy



Agreed  

okay OFD the ball is in your court


----------



## horsecreek (Dec 30, 2005)

i hope the ladies dont see this "planning"... Our goal of telling them they cant make up their minds would be ruined with our inability to choose a place...
    

as for me, I dont care.....


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree never ever ever never let the ladies see this thread we would be doomed!!!!! I agree Go ahead OFDTRUCK and pic a place!!!!


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 31, 2005)

Not to change the subject but I just drove up here to my lease on friday. I drove right through Fitzgerald......on my way back I'll be going through again. Anybody for some Floyds sauce. I'm taking orders.


----------



## cowboyron (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh, almost forgot .......where the heck is Floyds located in Fitzgerald ?


----------



## OFD2Truck (Jan 1, 2006)

Alright ladies, its not like I have enough on my plate  Let me just get married on the 14th and I will try to find a location that is good for everyone.  We can maybe have a mixed gathering, some camping for those who want and a "day trip" for those who cant make it the entire weekend.  Hope everyone had a safe new years....I'm at the firehouse today so if anyone wants to talk give me a holler.  My work number is (407)246-2164 or 2165.  You can call until 10pm.  Look foreward to seeing everyone......I will bring some venison so lets start planning on vittles, lets get a head count!


----------



## OFD2Truck (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Lthomas (Jan 2, 2006)

Ocala area has a lot of great options.  I can think of atleast ten camping areas off hand. I think that the silver river would be a good choice. It backs right up against silver springs. They also have plenty of activitys for the kids at Silver river state park. The place is full of deer and other critters.


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 2, 2006)

OK Ocala sounds good to me. I will campif we are all staying for one or two nights!!!

Directions to floyds. Right across the street from the Super Wal mart!! Cant miss it!!!!! Closes on Sundays at noon!! Dont ask me why lol Make sure Blondie II is working 

Tell Floyd we all said hello!!!!


----------



## hav2hunt (Jan 2, 2006)

Why don't meet here?  http://www.gsoss.com/florida/index.html


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 3, 2006)

And there is a wonderful place to camp near Deland at Blue Springs State Park!!!


----------



## Vapor 300 (Jan 4, 2006)

Let me know the date you folks are going to do the gathering and Iwill try to be in Lakeland at my daughters that weekend . But you do know the State Fair is the 9th thru the 20th of Feb. And Turkey Season opens up on the 15th of March.


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Jan 5, 2006)

??????????????


----------



## cowboyron (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm in lets roll with it. I'll have to hit Floyds next trip up. I came back a different way. I didn't see any orders so nothing lost. I know where Walmart is for sure so if Floyds is across the street.......no problem. I'll be sure to pit stop there on my next trip.


----------



## Vapor 300 (Jan 6, 2006)

Cowboyron, Throw the kids out , we will stay with you and ms :**** blossom. I will also need a ride to Walmart .


----------



## OFD2Truck (Jan 8, 2006)

Man!  130 posts regarding this meeting....   I'm gonna be tied up this week with the whole wedding thing.  Family comming to town, tuxes etc....I may not be on as much but if yall can come up with somethin between now and Jan 17th, go for it.  I will be in the Bahamas (can you say GROUPER).  I will try to check in but there are some great ideas...keep em comming.  Cant wait to meet everyone...Dave


----------



## OFD2Truck (Jan 20, 2006)

Im back!!!!!  OK, lets get down to business......doesnt look like anyone has been this thread in a while....anyone still interested?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jan 20, 2006)

Where ?? When ??? Who ???


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 26, 2006)

Set the date and place. Only way your going to get er done is for you to set it and let everyone else plan accordingly lol otherwise I think everyone is going to debate on the date until next opening day lol I am still game for it and I am sure Saddaddy and Swamprat are in!!!


----------



## Donkeytoe (Jan 26, 2006)

i'm still in - you stil thinkin Ocala?


----------



## duckbill (Jan 26, 2006)

Ocala would be a good spot.  They've got several great campgrounds.  We stayed at Salt Spring CG last April.  The tent and camper camping are very close to each other.  This would accommadate everybody.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm in for where ever 

just need to decide the when and where 


we really need a good count to see how many are comming then cut that in half, and out of that half maybe a 1/4 might show up and out of that 1/4 only a 16th will actually be there so that leaves us with a grand total off:



3 and my brother Swamprat with a bus load of Lady Gators he picks up going thru gainesville on his way down


----------



## Lthomas (Jan 26, 2006)

when?


----------



## scshep2002 (Jan 26, 2006)

Bring on the gator ladies lol


----------



## horsecreek (Jan 26, 2006)

I may bring the small camper back from ga and bring it to sleep in...   come to think about it, I dont know if it will make the trip.. been sitting for 5 yrs....lol


----------



## cowboyron (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in just let me know where.


----------



## hunter54l (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm in ... won't be able to do the weekend but will sure come down for the day ... and maybe even intice the spouse to make the trip as well. Just give us the date,place.


----------



## Donkeytoe (Feb 7, 2006)

boing!!! bump it up.  OFD set a time yet?  Isn't he in charge of this thing?


----------



## NY Vinny (Feb 10, 2006)

Any chance I can get in Fellas? I think I need a trip to Orlando or somehwere close to mikeys house. Maybe i can make the BBQ and a day at the mouse house  Let me know I am always up for a party


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 11, 2006)

NY Vinny said:
			
		

> Any chance I can get in Fellas? I think I need a trip to Orlando or somehwere close to mikeys house. Maybe i can make the BBQ and a day at the mouse house  Let me know I am always up for a party




typical yankee  any reason to come down and got to Rat World 

you can sleep in my back yard...I got a tent


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 11, 2006)

*I like his attitude*

Saddaddy you the man I like that good hearted welcome to our Yankee friends. You know if they get down there they won't leave..    They ain't no more native in Florida....


----------



## cowboyron (Feb 12, 2006)

Lostoutlaw, Ain't that the truth they done run me out of south fl. Just about made it to Ga. but not quite.


----------



## NY Vinny (Feb 13, 2006)

Lost outlaw and Ron you would be VERY SURPRISED as to where I have lived and roam!!!!!  Gee Sad i get the tent huh lol I see how it is!!!  What happened to southern Hopsitality!!!


----------



## Vapor 300 (Feb 13, 2006)

CowboyRon, You need to stop thinking of the old days in school and remember why we left. Remember Hog hunting in the woods behind Suncoast and the night you came and got me from the glades in the rain . And the day you tryed to kill me off of your buggy . Guess what IT IS GONE.. Due to folks from the north built houses on our hunting land . The rules have changed . Fewer and fewer folks are from Florida .  And they talk funny.


----------



## NY Vinny (Feb 14, 2006)

Well vapor I do talk funny lol  But if you read it I dont live  in S Fl lol Just like to visit Orlando once in a while and get my fill of Minnie Mouse and her 3 sisters  Other than that you can keep that gator infested swamp called the Everglades lol Been fishing once and manthe skeeters about carried me off into the sunset!!!! But lucky you they left me on the boat  lol cant we all just get along north and south as one big lovinghappy hunting family  Aint that right Saddaddy lol


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 14, 2006)

NY Vinny you might be an OK yank as long as you don't forget after a week or so I 95 goes back North     I've been all over NY but I always come back home, and A country boy can surive


----------



## Vapor 300 (Feb 14, 2006)

Vinny , Please do not take it personnal . Ron and I have been friend for along time and go back to high School. We uses to live in a small town that in a 15 year period grew 500% . We have seen our kids grow up and  go out on their own. I was just picking at Cowboy . And he can not even rope .   I'm trying to make it to the gathering.


----------



## cowboyron (Feb 14, 2006)

Vinny. we just pok'un fun we are very hospitable and don't listen to that Vapor guy......I ain't never met him. I heard thru the grape vine he is about as hospitable as a rattle snake. He is one of them southern folk with an attitude.

You are welcome anytime hope to meet you at a get together whether it is in Fl or Ga. Trust me it won't be at mickeys house maybe at the Bass Pro.


----------



## NY Vinny (Feb 17, 2006)

I aint takin it personal fellas lol You must not have been to the part of NY my pops lives in upstate!!! Mountains and deer the size of Ford F250's!!! And the pizza speaks for itself!!!!!!

I would love to hang at the party if you all ever get it up and runnin!!!!!


----------



## cowboyron (Feb 19, 2006)

Vinney, I have some new friends that are down here and they live up in the Adirondacks......I do have an invite to go up and do some deer hunt'un. I do believe I'll have to take them up on this.


----------



## NY Vinny (Feb 23, 2006)

They got some bigguns up there!!!!! Big ole 250lbers with racks to match!!! And I aint talkin about the local ladies either!!!!!


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 24, 2006)

I figure if we start planning now we could have a get together some time in 2007 

or everyone send photos to me of you guys drinking a beer, eating some BBq, pictures or grills full of tasty food and I could photo shop it all together and make it look like we had a cookout


----------



## huntininmilan (Mar 6, 2006)

IS THIS GET TOGETHER GONNA GET TOGETHER!!! 
I'VE BEEN READING ABOUT IT FOR 3 MONTHS.....I CHECK THIS THREAD EVERY NOW AND THEN TO GET UP TO DATE BUT IT DON'T LOOK LIKE ITS' MOVED VERY MUCH 
LET'S DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## NY Vinny (Mar 6, 2006)

huntininmilan where ya from in central Fl and your nameis intersting asMilan is a place close to my fathers house in upstate NY Any connection?


----------



## SADDADDY (Mar 7, 2006)

*you'll read about this in Social Studies*

*Cause it's history*


----------



## ofdtruckie (Mar 7, 2006)

Ok 2 truck we work together every shift and I never heard a word about this gathering of the woodites central florida chapter. Maybe lets just set a date and do it. If you can come great if not we'll have another I really love the idea of bass pro and Dixie Crossroads all in one. I'll keep checking this post to see if we can get this thing done.


----------



## huntininmilan (Mar 7, 2006)

NY Vinny said:
			
		

> huntininmilan where ya from in central Fl and your nameis intersting asMilan is a place close to my fathers house in upstate NY Any connection?


NY VINNY I'm actually from ATLANTA, GEORGIA...but i live in orange city between daytona and orlando. My name is from the town i hunt in georgia but if it will get me a hunt at those MONSTROUS bucks in upstate ny near your daddys place unless it's all concrete jungle where he's at then there might be a connection........what ya think???


----------



## OFD2Truck (Mar 10, 2006)

Alright......I tend to follow truckies thinkin!  How bout a Bass-pro and Dixie crossroads event.  tween the boaf of us I think this might happen.  Lets get some dates in april and go from there....let the games begin!  Saddady....you gonna make it from "cornmore" Georgia for the event?


----------



## Lthomas (Mar 10, 2006)

When is this thing gonna take off? Dates? Place? Time?


----------



## SADDADDY (Mar 11, 2006)

okay set the day and time me and my crew will be there


----------



## Rabbit Runner (Mar 11, 2006)

?????????????????? when and where.


----------



## Harvester (Mar 16, 2006)

April 22 sound good?


----------



## NY Vinny (Mar 27, 2006)

Heck i can make Bass pro and Dixie crossroads All them sweet little rock scrimps you can eat lol Tasty little buggers


----------



## SADDADDY (Mar 30, 2006)

NY Vinny said:
			
		

> Heck i can make Bass pro and Dixie crossroads All them sweet little rock scrimps you can eat lol Tasty little buggers



 


hummmmm april 22 I might be in jail that weekend?


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll be in O-town on April 8th and I think again around the beginning of May.

Hey Vinnie or Saddaddy, maybe we can get a few together for a Hooters get together on April 8th in the evening.


----------



## NY Vinny (Mar 31, 2006)

OK Swampy and Sad we can make a rn to Racheals They got a steak special I hear lol tender and rare


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry, no Rachel's. I will be seeing the divorce attorney after that one.

Don't know about them steaks but the girls are great. They are the high priced tater tossers. You can drop a grand easy there.

Either we can do the BBQ at 12:30 or Hooters that evening.


----------



## Harvester (Apr 1, 2006)

Over 3 months and you still cant figure out anything


----------



## SADDADDY (Apr 26, 2006)

Harvester said:
			
		

> Over 3 months and you still cant figure out anything



yep 

well it's tough to get together when we are all busy making some serious $$ and plus 1/2 of the Florida crew either been booted or moved on 

an Old friend and ex-woody member is coming down to O-Town in June and we plan on having a little gathering at Hooter's anyone is welcome to come I'll keep ya posted when and where


----------



## SADDADDY (May 3, 2006)

*June 9th Hooter's gathering*

anyone interested a few of us from around the Central Florida area will be meeting at a local Hooter's on June 9th

I will know more about the Time and place in a few weeks


----------



## NY Vinny (May 3, 2006)

I will be in the area about then and would like to stop by and have a few drinks and mee the infamous sadaddy lol and gang!!


----------



## SADDADDY (May 5, 2006)

NY Vinny said:
			
		

> I will be in the area about then and would like to stop by and have a few drinks and mee the infamous sadaddy lol and gang!!



you can come as long as you bring that hot wife of yours along


----------



## SADDADDY (May 20, 2006)

*Okay we are set*

*Hooter's located at 8510 Palm Pkwy Orlando, FL 32836 close to Disney the Date June 9th at 9pm be there or be square *


There will be aprox 6-10 of us going so far, some Woody's Members and a few old faces we hadn't seen in a while...so come on out


----------



## stev (May 20, 2006)

OFD2Truck said:
			
		

> Any members in the Central Florida area want to get together for a get together?  Dates can be arranged so if you are interested, PM me...Dave


When is the gathering what day and where .I may be able to swing by when i go fishin in the keys next month.never mind i found the place


----------



## SADDADDY (May 31, 2006)

SADDADDY said:
			
		

> *Hooter's located at 8510 Palm Pkwy Orlando, FL 32836 close to Disney the Date June 9th at 9pm be there or be square *
> 
> 
> There will be aprox 6-10 of us going so far, some Woody's Members and a few old faces we hadn't seen in a while...so come on out




bump.......getting close if anyone wants to come feel free to stop on by


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 31, 2006)

Make it the 13th and I'll join you!

I will be in the Lakeland area the 12th thru the 15th.


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 9, 2006)

Last Call 

Big night tonight at Hooter's 9pm 

last count there will be 12-13 attending so come on out and enjoy 


see ya there...


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 9, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I'm just not a hooters man.

Maybe I'll catch the next one.


----------



## flhuntress (Jun 10, 2006)

did y'all ever go anywhere?
when's the next one?
shedevil and i would love to come to the next one!!


----------



## cowboyron (Jun 11, 2006)

Must have been a good'un they all must still be hung over ain't heard from anybody on the Big Time.


----------



## OFD2Truck (Jun 12, 2006)

Would have loved to had mad it.  Unfortunately, I have been dealing with the declining health of my mom and after a long battle she is finally with the lord.  She passed on May 31st and she did get her wish though....she wanted to die fishin or in her house and she lost the battle in her house.  Keep me posted as the when the next meeting is..Thanks..Dave


----------



## SADDADDY (Jun 13, 2006)

OFD sorry to hear about the loss 


we had a fun time, broke about 26 laws that I could think of  but in all it was a great turn out and we all had alot of fun.... 

Not sure where or where the next one will be, maybe towards the end of summer 

I'll let ya know if we plan on another get together, we were thinking about a Fishing trip on a party boat....


----------



## walukabuck (Jul 4, 2006)

Ya'll keep us posted. Would like to talk hunting. I'm sitting here in the villages backyard so anything that will get me the heck out of here for a while is a great idea. Good people for the most part, but they have effectively destroyed the northern part of Sumter county.


----------

